# من هى السيده العذراء من الكتاب المقدس؟



## Victor0071000 (9 مارس 2011)

:new8:بسم الاب والابن والروح القدس :new8:
 :new8:الاله الواحد امين:new8:
من هى السيده العذراء من الكتاب المقدس؟
ارجو التوضيح للافادة
Victor

​


----------



## bob (9 مارس 2011)

*- عذراء من الناصرة (لوقا27:1)

- من حُييت من الـملاك جبرائيل (لوقا28:1)

- الممتلئة نعـمة (لوقا28:1)

- أم يسوع (لوقا31:1)

- أم إبن العليّ (لوقا32:1)

- أم إبن داود (لوقا32:1)

-يأم ملك إسرائيل (لوقا33:1)

- أم بفعل الروح القدس (لوقا35:1 و متى20:1)        

-آمـة الرب (لوقا 38:1)                           

- أم عمانوئيل (متى 23:1)                        

- من منها أصبح الكلـمة جسداً (يوحنا14:1)    

- من منهاِ ظهر الكلـمة بيننـا (يوحنا14:1)     

- المباركة بين النساء (لوقا41:1، يهوديت18:13)

- أم الرب (لوقـا 43:1)                            

- التى فرحت لأنها آمنتِ بـما قيل لها من قِبل الرب (لوقا43:1)

- آمـة متواضعـة أمام الرب (لوقا48:1)         

- من تطوبها جميع الأجيال (لوقا48:1)         

- من منها صنع الرب العجائب (لوقا48:1)     

- من تحقق فيها وعد الله لإبراهيم (لوقا55:1)  

- أم اسحق الجديـد (لوقا37:1وتكوين14:18)

- من ولدت إبنها البِكر فـى بيت لحم (لوقا7:2)

- من قمّطت إبنها ولفّته ووضعته فى المزود (لوقا7:2)

- إمرأة وُلد منها المسيح (غلاطية4:4 ومتى16:1)      

- أم الـمخلّص (لوقا11:2 ومتى21:1)

- أم الـمسيّا (لوقا11:2 ومتى 16:1)

- من وُجدتِ من الرعـاة مع يوسف وإبنها الـمولود (لوقا16:2)           

- من إحتفظت بكل شيئ فى قلبها (لوقا19:2)   

- من قدمتِ يسوع فـى الهيكل (لوقا22:2)

- من فـى نفسها سيجوز سيف (لوقـا 35:2)     

- من وُجدتِ من المجوس مع الطفل يسوع (متى11:2)

- من أخذها يوسف كمغتربة لأرض مصر (متى14:2)

- من أخذت الطفل يسوع الى أورشليم فى عيد الفصح (لوقا42:2)        

- من بحثتِ عن يسوع لمدة ثلاثة أيام (لوقا46:2)        

- من وجدت الطفل يسوع ثانية فـى بيت أبيـه (لوقا46:2-49)            

- أم أطاعها يسوع فى الناصرة (لوقا51:2)

- من صَحبت يسوع لعرس قانا الجليل (يوحنا1:2-2)

- من قالت للخدام: "افعلوا كل ما يأمركم بـه"(يوحنا5:2)

- من على يديهـا صنع يسوع أولى عجائبه الزمنية (يوحنا11:2)         

- من أتـممتِ إرادة الآب السماوي (متى50:12)                                     

- من إختارت النصيب الصالح كمريم أخت لعازر (لوقا42:10)         

- من طُوبّت لأنهـا سمعت كلام الله وحفظته فى قلبها (لوقا28:11)                

- أم وقفت تحت أقدام الصليب (يوحنا25:19)  

- من أصبحت أما للتلميذ الذى أحبه سوع (يوحنا26:19-27)   

- من كانت تصلّي مع الرسل فى العلّيـة (اعمال14:1)           

- إمرأة إلتحفت بالشمس (رؤيا1:12)

- إمرأة توجت بإثنى عشر كوكباً (رؤيا12:1)

- أمـاً للكنيسة المتألـمة (رؤيا2:12)

- أم الـمسيـّا الـممجد (رؤيا5:12)                 

- رمزاً لأورشليم السماويـة (رؤيا2:21)

- نهر مـاء الحيـاة الخارج من عرش الله والحَمل (رؤيا1:22)

                                    --------------

كلمات مريم العذراء

يذكر لنا الكتاب المقدس سبعة كلمات او جمل نطقت بها القديسة مريم العذراء أم يسوع، وكل من هذه الجمل والكلمات مملوءة بمعاني تعكس شخصيتها وحياتها الروحيـة ويمكن التأمل فيها بعمق:

1.     بتوليـة محفوظـة "كيف يكون هذا وأنا لست أعرف رجلا"(لوقا34:1)

2.     خدمـة رائعة "هوذا أنا أمة الرب"(لوقا38:1)

3.     طاعـة إيمانيـة "ليكن لي كقولك"(لوقا38:1)

4.     تسبحة فرح " تعظم نفسي الرب وتبتهج روحي بالله مخلصي...." (لوقا46:1-55)

5.     مسؤوليـة حانية "يا بني، لماذا فعلت بنا هكذا؟ هوذا أبوك وأنا كنا نطلبك معذبين"(لوقا48:2)

6.     عطاء المحب "ليس لهم خمر"(يوحنا3:2)

7.     إيمان راسخ "مهما قال لكم فافعلوه"(يوحنا5:2)  *
*ارجو ان يفيدك هذا 
منقول من احد المواقع المسيحية*


----------



## Rosetta (9 مارس 2011)

*سلام و نعمة 

القديسة مريم العذراء هي والدة السيد المسيح البتول 

أيات عن مريم العذراء في الإنجيل :

"مَرْيَمَ أُمِّ يَسُوعَ" (سفر أعمال الرسل 1: 14)

"أُمُّهُ تُدْعَى مَرْيَمَ" (إنجيل متى 13: 55)

"عَذْرَاءَ مَخْطُوبَةٍ لِرَجُل مِنْ بَيْتِ دَاوُدَ اسْمُهُ يُوسُفُ. وَاسْمُ الْعَذْرَاءِ مَرْيَمُ" (إنجيل لوقا 1: 27)

"لاَ تَخَافِي يَا مَرْيَمُ، لأَنَّكِ قَدْ وَجَدْتِ نِعْمَةً عِنْدَ اللهِ" (إنجيل لوقا 1: 30)​​*


----------



## bob (9 مارس 2011)

*و يا ريت لو في حاجة تانية محتاجها حددها بالظبط لان السيدة العذراء في الكتاب المقدس موضوع كبير جداجدا و تشبيها ت ليها و دلالات عليها فيا ريت لو ملقتش اجابتك في اللي انا ذكرته اخبرنا بالظبط ما تسال عنه 
ارجو من المشرف دمج الاجابات*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (9 مارس 2011)

*ما هذه الروعة

ربنا يبارك حياتكم ويحفظكم لمجد إسمه القدوس*


----------



## Twin (10 مارس 2011)

*هي هي العذراء مريم .... وهي غانية عن التعريف *
*فيكفيها انها العذراء مريم فخر جنسنا*​


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (10 مارس 2011)

*أضيف فقط آية إضافة مهمة جدا من الكتاب المقدس:
*
*[Q-BIBLE]46 فَقَالَتْ مَرْيَمُ: «تُعَظِّمُ نَفْسِي الرَّبَّ 
47 وَتَبْتَهِجُ رُوحِي بِاللَّهِ مُخَلِّصِي 
48 لأَنَّهُ نَظَرَ إِلَى اتِّضَاعِ أَمَتِهِ. فَهُوَذَا مُنْذُ الآنَ جَمِيعُ الأَجْيَالِ تُطَوِّبُنِي 
49 لأَنَّ الْقَدِيرَ صَنَعَ بِي عَظَائِمَ وَاسْمُهُ قُدُّوسٌ (لوقا 1)*[/Q-BIBLE]
*وبالتالي من لا يكرّم العذراء مريم لا يُكرّم الكتاب المقدس ولا يُكرم يسوع المسيح ابنها*


----------



## مجدي طة (14 مارس 2011)

الاستاذ صاحب الموضوع هل قرات كويس عن السيدة مريم في الكتاب المقدس والله المستعان


----------



## bob (14 مارس 2011)

مجدي طة قال:


> الاستاذ صاحب الموضوع هل قرات كويس عن السيدة مريم في الكتاب المقدس والله المستعان


*استاذي العزيز لماذا تسال صاحب السؤال؟؟؟؟؟؟
اذا كان عندك اضافات فاهلا بك 
و اذا كان عندك تساؤلات فاهلا بك ايضا*


----------



## حبيب يسوع (14 مارس 2011)

العذراء هى امنا الحنون


----------



## أَمَة (15 مارس 2011)

*يغلق الموضوع مؤقتا *
*حتى يتم نقل المشاركات الخارجة عن الموضوع*
*الى مكانها الصحيح*​


----------



## أَمَة (15 مارس 2011)

يعاد فتح الموضوع بعد نقل المشاركات الخارجة عنه
الى قسم الرد على الشبهات المسيحية

بعنوان 

لماذا ينادي السيد المسيح امه ب يا إمرأة​


----------



## مجدي طة (18 مارس 2011)

*-آمـة الرب (لوقا 38:1) 
bob 
*
* «هُوَذَا أَنَا أَمَةُ الرَّبِّ. لِيَكُنْ لِي كَقَوْلِكَ».لوقا الاصحاح الاول العدد38 هذا الكلام موجود في الكتاب المقدس بين الاقواس ومعني ذلك ان هذا الكلام ليس من الكتاب المقدس --والله المستعان *


----------



## bob (18 مارس 2011)

مجدي طة قال:


> *-آمـة الرب (لوقا 38:1)
> bob
> *
> * «هُوَذَا أَنَا أَمَةُ الرَّبِّ. لِيَكُنْ لِي كَقَوْلِكَ».لوقا الاصحاح الاول العدد38 هذا الكلام موجود في الكتاب المقدس بين الاقواس ومعني ذلك ان هذا الكلام ليس من الكتاب المقدس --والله المستعان *


*معلش اخي انا مش فاهم انت عايز ايه بالضبط ؟؟؟؟؟؟
ايه وجة اعتراضك ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*


----------



## أَمَة (19 مارس 2011)

مجدي طة قال:


> *-آمـة الرب (لوقا 38:1) *
> *bob*
> 
> *«هُوَذَا أَنَا أَمَةُ الرَّبِّ. لِيَكُنْ لِي كَقَوْلِكَ».لوقا الاصحاح الاول العدد38 هذا الكلام موجود في الكتاب المقدس بين الاقواس ومعني ذلك ان هذا الكلام ليس من الكتاب المقدس --والله المستعان *


 


الأية تقول بالحرف الواحد:

38* فَقَالَتْ مَرْيَمُ*: «*هُوَذَا أَنَا أَمَةُ الرَّبِّ. لِيَكُنْ لِي كَقَوْلِكَ». فَمَضَى مِنْ عِنْدِهَا الْمَلاَكُ.*»

تستعمل الأقواس في اللغة العربية بعد قال وقالت وقالوا لإقتباس الأقوال. وفي الآية جاءت بعد قالت مريم.

أين الغلط؟ وما دخل الأقواس في صحة كلام الكتاب المقدس؟ الله يعينك... فعلا أنت بأمس الحاجة لتستعين به لتفهم أقوال الكتاب المقدس.


تنبيه:
هذه المرة الثانية لك تدخل في موضوع غيرك وتكتب ما ليس له علاقة بالموضوع الأصلي.
لم أخالفك لأني لو فعلت لفصلت تلقائيا بسبب مخالفتين من قبل.


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (19 مارس 2011)

نفس ما تستغرب منه أختنا أمة الرب ، نستغرب منه نحن أيضاً

فإن سيادتك تفترض الفرض ، ثم تبنى عليه ما تشاء

والواجب المنطقى هو أن تثبت فرضيتك قبل أن تنتقل للبناء عليها

فهذا التصرف بلا شك يثير الضيق من كل من يتعامل مع سيادتك

++ وبخصوص وضع الأقواس ، فمثلما قالت أختنا أمة ، فإنه لمجرد تسهيل المتابعة فى القراءة ، بتحديد مقولة القائل 
وهو الإسلوب المستخدم فى كل اللغات ومنهم اللغة العربية
وبالطبع ، فهذا لا يعنى أن الأقواس جزء من ذات النص ، بل فقط لتوضيح أجزاءه

++ فهذه التوضيحات ، هى لخدمتك أنت القارئ 
علماً بأن ذلك لا يؤثر على جوهر النص ، فوضع الأقواص او عدمها ن لا يؤثر فى النص ، لأنه واضح بدونها ن ولكنه فقط يفيد فى زيادة سرعة الفهم ، لا اكثر

ولكن سيادتك تنفخ فى أمور بسيطة جداً ، محاولاً أن تجعل منها قضايا ضخمة 
أو مثلما نقول بالعامية : بتعمل من الحبة قبة !!!!!!

بل إنها لا تساوى أن تكون "حبة" ، لأنها بلا أى داعى للوقوف عندها وللتعليق عليها ، لأنها من البديهيات


----------



## أَمَة (19 مارس 2011)

*يغلق الموضوع بسبب تشتيت من لا يفهمون معنى النظام*

*نقلت مشاركة العضو مجدي طه الى ركن الشكاوي والمشاكل*
*بعنوان*

اليس هذا الموضوع للحوار

يرجى من السيد مجدي طه الضغط على عنوان الموضع لقراءة الرد.​


----------

